# You guys need to explain something to me.



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.

I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike. Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective.


----------



## Boris (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sure that many will agree that I'm probably the last person who could give you any perspective. But thanks for the post! Things were starting to get a little too quiet around here.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 18, 2012)

Yippee! *popping popcorn as we speak*
If no one else answers I'm going to tackle this one with logic and rationale.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhh boy, I'm grabbing a seat beside Belle, this should be good


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 18, 2012)

HAHAhaha.... Nice try HARVIE!!!

you almost got away with it


----------



## dungo (Feb 18, 2012)

May I ask what kind of name "gooseneck tore my sack" is?


----------



## jwm (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes. God bless your sister.

JWM


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 18, 2012)

I just don't get it. I'm not trying to get people upset, I just want to know what the lure is. My name is because a friend of mine, when we were kids, had an accident on a bike and did tear his sack. He didn't have one of those padded covers on his gooseneck. It's not like his testicles were rolling down the road. But that's what I thought of when I registered for this site. Maybe my question is coming off wrong because my putz brother in law turned me off from it all. He acts like a bike guru genius. But the thing is, I don't care. Some of them are cool looking, but when he starts talking about them and won't shut up about it, it turns me off. It's a bike. Not a grail found on a mountaintop. Maybe I need perspective because I can't believe someone would be like this about a bike. He looks at me like I'm stupid for not knowing about bikes and not caring. I hope all of you are not like this. And if some of you are, why? It's a bike.

I told my brother in law about a bike I saw on American Pickers. He just laughed and said that show was ruining the bike world. I don't care. I like the damn show! Why can't things just be what they are without being scrutinized and taken apart. It's a bike. ride it.


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 18, 2012)

and yes, god bless my sister. She's amazing. I love her enough to not tell her how I really feel about her husband. Hopefully I can find some common ground with the guy. I'm not a collector of anything. Never felt the urge. Maybe it's just how I'm wired and I can't understand it. But this guy is a piece of work.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2012)

*I have tears this is sooo funny*

I just blurted out with loud laughing reading this, love it.
Your brolaw may be a bike geek, there is no known cure.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 18, 2012)

*hello*

wow   your  lucky  sounds like  it  could of almost been two sisters god bless  both of  u   sister and almost sister  ha ha ha 
 chucksoldbikes


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Feb 18, 2012)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.
> 
> I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike. Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective.




I guess I'll take a chance and see if you'll get understand the reason that I do.  I got into collecting bicycles after I was diagnosed with advanced stage 3 Colorectal Cancer.  My first vintage bicycle was an old Schwinn I found for my wife.  She has always wanted and even though I had a very high possibly of passing away (still do) I thought it could be something that my wife could enjoy long after I was gone.  That’s how I started.  Now I have about 5 bikes that are mine.  Most of my bikes I buy then resale. 
Why do people collect baseball cards, or rocks, or why collect anything? Because it’s the enjoyment we get from that great new find and just in case you haven’t noticed, vintage bicycles have increased in value while almost everything else has gone to poop.  Go check out ebay and see what these things are going for.  I love finding a cool old bicycle at a yard sale for $50 bucks then turn around and selling it for $1000 to people like you.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess I'll take a chance and see if you'll get understand the reason that I do.  I got into collecting bicycles after I was diagnosed with advanced stage 3 Colorectal Cancer.  My first vintage bicycle was an old Schwinn I found for my wife.  She has always wanted and even though I had a very high possibly of passing away (still do) I thought it could be something that my wife could enjoy long after I was gone.  That’s how I started.  Now I have about 5 bikes that are mine.  Most of my bikes I buy then resale. 

Why do people collect baseball cards, or rocks, or why collect anything? Because it’s the enjoyment we get from that great new find and just in case you haven’t noticed, vintage bicycles have increased in value while almost everything else has gone to poop.  Go check out ebay and see what these things are going for.  I love finding a cool old bicycle at a yard sale for $50 bucks then turn around and selling it for $1000 to people like you.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I must say you have earned some respect for not just blowing the BIL off and at least researching the why of it all. Of course the short answer is there is no short answer. Why does anyone collect more than one of anything, art, wine, Avon bottles, you name it. Me I just love mechanical things and always have. Mix that with a bit of nostalga to own a bike just like I had as a kid and here I am.........Pass the pop corn.
Bob


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe youll feel better if, instead of posting here, tell your brother in law to his face hes a turd, a grade A A hole, a juvenile, and a putz, tell him his bikes suck, then just slap the crap outta him, and kick him in the sack,  tell your sister you love her, then go ride a bike. lmao


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 18, 2012)

I do agree with some of the things you are saying i know some collecters that drool over there bikes and never ride them. but we are not all like that most of us like the chalange of trying to find parts information and learning more about the hobby .when you find a new bike that has been around for years tear it apart and clean grease and give it a ride around the neighborhood it make us happy not only that but people allways tell me good memory's about the bike they had as a kid.i have three good bikes that i ride i had four i just sold one because i cant ride them all and the fun for me was fixing it and letting someone else enjoy it. i can't understand how some people can watch nascar boring. hey live and let live it's all good. bicycles are really a great way to socialize thanks toby tyler


----------



## Boris (Feb 18, 2012)

Because it's much easier than remembering how to breath deeply, listen to the wind, and to be satisfied sitting under a tree? Because we're caught up in a world of supposed-tos and need something to give our lives some so-called validity? Please note the question marks. Also, please note that I can't tear myself away from this site.


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 18, 2012)

*Things in common*

I read this and think how many people have an in law they cant stand, no matter what they do. I know I do and he plays in a band mid 40's and still thinks he's going to be a big rock star. All HE ever talks about is music or guitars, to me sorry neither of those items take tires so take a hike.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 18, 2012)

To make it overly simple, he's a collector and you're not...collectors are wired different than non collectors of anything and add the "bike people" quotient and that just ups the ante since there are a million different types of bike people-and some are collectors...so I really doubt there is any way we can convince you that on this board, he is normal and you're the dork. 
And as far as why more than one, well that is just stupid simple math, if you like and enjoy one, you're gonna really like and enjoy five...and ten...on so on...I can't have five 32 fords or 5 super model wives but I can have 5 bikes and never get bored with any of em...


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 18, 2012)

I collect bikes, but I'm not obsessed with them. Hmmmmm, okay I am, just a bit, but I digress, why don't you try to avoid the bad person and avoid all of his crap? Or, someone could loan you a killer original Bluebird and you could tell him you just found it out by somebody's trash in your neighborhood. He may have a coronary, he will tell you you don't know what you have, but tell him you are going to go mountain biking on it. Then he will beg you for it and want it from you, but say no. Ride off and tell him you're going to get knobbies and a gel seat on it at the local bike shop.

I would mindfu*k him if it were me. 

(I don't, and never will like my own brother-in-law, but that is a whole other story)


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 18, 2012)

I’ll give you kudos for sticking your head into the bee’s nest to see how the honey is made! Trying to understand a collector’s addiction, is like trying to make sense of ODC - obsessive compulsive disorder. The person with the obsession appears to be normal on the outside but their actions are completely weird and irrational to those that are not familiar to their addiction! My word of advice, avoid your brother-in-law when he’s raving about his passion...step out of the room! It’s like interacting with a religious zealot trying to convince you their belief is the only truth and because you don’t have the same view you’re not worthy to exist! But who knows, hang around this site long enough and it's possible you just may find the faith


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow. I step out for dinner at Applebee's (I love their bacon cheeseburger sliders) and come back to this huge response. Well I guess my question was answered. Like I said, I don't collect anything. I never have. that's just how I am wired. If he was a collector of Pez dispensors, I'd be over on their site, if they have one, asking them the same damn thing. I don't rock the boat too much with my brother in law, because he makes my sister happy. The guy didn't marry me. But doesn't mean I have to like him! Sounds like bike collecting is an outlet for many of you. Maybe it's an outlet for him. But he doesn't have to be a jerk about it to those who aren't into it. I've never understood people who are snobby in any way. The world doesn't need that. Well thanks to all of you who chimed in. I think I get it now. No, I don't have a bike. I would never ask him if I could ride one of his. He's never even offered, cause they are too precious to him. That I just don't understand and never will. I will have to go google the bluebird thing. I'm assuming it's a bike that people want. Or it's rare. I like the idea of messing with his head. I think I will check out this forum sometimes. It's good to hear something from bike people that didn't make me look like a total idiot. And if I need to change my name, I will. I just remembered my friend's accident and that's all that came to mind. Thanks.


----------



## vontrike (Feb 18, 2012)

Stop on over and you can ride any bicycle I own.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Feb 18, 2012)

Come on over to house my for a beer and a ride anytime!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 18, 2012)

We love your handle so keep it, and, thank God it wasn't something that actually happened to YOU.

My best friend lost one somewhere up inside his body on a Sting-Ray in fifth grade. 

I lovingly call him "blue ball."


----------



## irideiam (Feb 19, 2012)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> I just don't get it. I'm not trying to get people upset, I just want to know what the lure is. My name is because a friend of mine, when we were kids, had an accident on a bike and did tear his sack. He didn't have one of those padded covers on his gooseneck. It's not like his testicles were rolling down the road. But that's what I thought of when I registered for this site. Maybe my question is coming off wrong because my putz brother in law turned me off from it all. He acts like a bike guru genius. But the thing is, I don't care. Some of them are cool looking, but when he starts talking about them and won't shut up about it, it turns me off. It's a bike. Not a grail found on a mountaintop. Maybe I need perspective because I can't believe someone would be like this about a bike. He looks at me like I'm stupid for not knowing about bikes and not caring. I hope all of you are not like this. And if some of you are, why? It's a bike.
> 
> I told my brother in law about a bike I saw on American Pickers. He just laughed and said that show was ruining the bike world. I don't care. I like the damn show! Why can't things just be what they are without being scrutinized and taken apart. It's a bike. ride it.




Maybe you need to pick up a hobby so you don't have to waste your time ridiculing others hobbies. It's simple, its called a passion, maybe you need to go find something you're passionate about and you will understand. Scott, please remove this guy from the site, he's wasting our time.


----------



## Eddieman (Feb 19, 2012)

*I got a problem*

Hello, my name is Eddie and I'm a collector. I go to meetings in my garage. On special dates I attend group meetings in Grand Rapids, Ann Arbor, Copake, and Trexlertown.


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 19, 2012)

And here it comes. Someone telling me that I need passion and a hobby. And to kick me off here because I'm wasting everyone's time. I simply came on here to try and understand. I did not ridicule anyone, other than my brother in law. I was not ridiculing your hobby. I was seeking understanding about it and about why my brother in law is the way he is about his bikes. I have passion in my life. But I don't think having passion for something gives you a license to become a snob about it and definitely don't think it is a license for censorship. If I should ever decide to buy an old bike to ride, I will ride it and probably have a lot of fun. I always liked riding when I was a kid, and it fell by the wayside when I got a car. But I definitely won't come back on here to share the bike on here because someone will probably tell me my bike is junk and not special at all. I guess my brother in law isn't alone in his thinking about the way things are supposed to be. We all have thoughts about how things are supposed to be. Didn't realize collectors of things were also given approval and support to think they were better than others. 

I am not better than anyone. Just wanted to understand. Now I do. Have a nice day. I won't bother you or your oh so special bikes anymore. And to all of you that offered your opinions and support to help me understand, a great big thank you. It is appreciated.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 19, 2012)

Gooseneck you shouldn't feel that way. You should try to understand that some people do take it personally when someone posts what an idiot he thinks his brother-in-law is because he collects bicycles. It was bound to ruffle a few feathers.
I collect girls bicycles which are viewed by many in the hobby as being mostly worthless and only good for parts. Do you think I honestly care about that? Nope.
I took a 1964 Huffy Galaxie that most woud not even give a second glance at and customized it. She's not a restoration but she sure is pretty now and I have ridden her. The same holds true for a 1953 CCM..again cusotmized and beautiful in my eyes and VERY rideable. 
There are all kinds of collectors.. some are purists and some are not. That holds true in every hobby though.
You might like it if you found a nice old frame and brought it back to life to ride it. You can just do it for the fun of it and to ride something older than you. 
Come to the dark side Luke. We're waiting.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 19, 2012)

*thank you*



Eddieman said:


> Hello, my name is Eddie and I'm a collector. I go to meetings in my garage. On special dates I attend group meetings in Grand Rapids, Ann Arbor, Copake, and Trexlertown.




This reply would make a great T-shirt ,thanks for putting into words,, the way it is ..wpb


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2012)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> And here it comes. Someone telling me that I need passion and a hobby. And to kick me off here because I'm wasting everyone's time. I simply came on here to try and understand. I did not ridicule anyone, other than my brother in law. I was not ridiculing your hobby. I was seeking understanding about it and about why my brother in law is the way he is about his bikes. I have passion in my life. But I don't think having passion for something gives you a license to become a snob about it and definitely don't think it is a license for censorship. If I should ever decide to buy an old bike to ride, I will ride it and probably have a lot of fun. I always liked riding when I was a kid, and it fell by the wayside when I got a car. But I definitely won't come back on here to share the bike on here because someone will probably tell me my bike is junk and not special at all. I guess my brother in law isn't alone in his thinking about the way things are supposed to be. We all have thoughts about how things are supposed to be. Didn't realize collectors of things were also given approval and support to think they were better than others.
> 
> I am not better than anyone. Just wanted to understand. Now I do. Have a nice day. I won't bother you or your oh so special bikes anymore. And to all of you that offered your opinions and support to help me understand, a great big thank you. It is appreciated.




Let me ask you something gooseneck tore my sack did you have a bike when you were little,I an sensing jealousy here.Talk to your brother in law,Let it out dont be afraid to cry men cry all the time.Go out and buy yourself some nice spandex  pants and go bike riding with your brother in law then hug and wash all his bikes.     If you send me a self addressed stamped envelope i will send you my bill.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like your BIL is just a jerk no matter the circumstances,he constantly likes to  talk about himself,right? I dont understand why some guys dont ride their bikes,I wouldnt have anything with wheels that couldnt be ridden or driven. Like anything else just take care and dont abuse them.Why keep things that  nice for the next guy? My $.02


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, oh...maybe irideiam's your brother-in-law!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't speak for anybody else, as I quit doing that last week, but the CABE is one of the reasons I love bikes.  The help, insight and information that has been shared here, has so much value.  (thanks Dr Phil) !!

The people here are really top notch, for the most part. I think that was evident by the fact that it took three pages before someone said anything critical of gooseneck.  Even if you don't collect bikes...The CABE is going to find something to like about you.

The Bluebird and the Blackhawk are some of the reasons I named my son Elgin.  Funny the Bluebird was mentioned because they do have a grail-like reputation in the hobby, which was mentioned in the first post.

It is a beautiful day here in Montana, seems like spring,I feel like riding an early 30's Moto-Balloon bike because it has air in the tires.


----------



## twjensen (Feb 19, 2012)

*talking it out may help...ha*

Dear torn sack,
live and let live brother. Why should you care what he does or doesn't collect. You have that much free time to wonder things of that nature?..says more about you, than him. And please don't think I am belittling your daily concerns,,,its just I am glad you're not my neighbor. You must have more than  1 item of something in you're life. (socks and under ware don't count)..See, you say you show a propensity to collect pez dispensers..well there ya go, explore that, they must have swap meets, web sites , some kinda get together where you show off your latest "find", and talk about the story behind tracking down that elusive HELLO KITTY  dispenser, and how you had to trade a batman and robin for it..see...follow your dreams..it may help you understand you'r brother in laws sickness...good luck out there. http://www.pez.com/index.php


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 19, 2012)

*It is a beautiful day!*

I just returned home the other night from Seattle...unfortunately I caught a cold while there. The ultimate cure, to go into the garage and work on my bikes today...mmmm, I feeling well already!


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2012)

irideiam said:


> Maybe you need to pick up a hobby so you don't have to waste your time ridiculing others hobbies. It's simple, its called a passion, maybe you need to go find something you're passionate about and you will understand. Scott, please remove this guy from the site, he's wasting our time.




Remove him just because he dared to ask an honest question????? You just made me MAD!!!!! This is not a waste of time, this is an honest dialog. It may be a waste of your time, but it certainly isn't a waste of mine!!!!! Stop reading, if indeed it is a waste of YOUR time!!!!!!!! Should I request that Scott remove you for making me mad? I wouldn't dream of it! What's so wrong in being asked to examine why it is that we collect?????


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder who your brother in law is because there are a very very very few who collect bikes that seem rude, the one I know of people have talked about before but I am not going to say his name.


Most collectors are great people that even have kids that enjoy a ride on their own and their parents collector bikes, also if you want to know the real snobs who are into bicycles you should go to Yahoo Answers Cycling section because most of them there who answers questions put down any old collectible bikes then say they are not worth anything yet a lot of the ones they say are not are bicycles that everyone here would love to have for the worth $0-$30 those guys say they are then take them to make a great profit on them to spend that money on the bikes that need to be restored & enjoyed for the future collectors that love to save great history from being destroyed.

Those Yahoo Answers guys put down all bikes if it didn't come from a bike shop for $600, $1000 & more, they don't care if a bike comes from a department store then say it's junk even though there are way more people than them that enjoy those Kmart, Walmart & Target bikes which those other guys think they are better because they could afford one of those $1000 bikes seem just like a bunch rich jerks who want to feel better for spending all that money so they do their best to be hurtful & rude to everyone who can't.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2012)

------------------


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 19, 2012)

I just spent some time reading this thread, and I feel like I've wasted the last five minutes of my life. Let's all get off the computer and ride our bikes. Me included!! And Gooseneck, buy a bike. Ride it and see if you enjoy it.  If not, find something else. Life's too short.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Feb 19, 2012)

*OK heres my .02 on american pickers*

Im glad you enjoy pickers.  I like watching pickers.  It makes me happy and feeds the addiction.  Your BIL feels compelled to say he hates american pickers because it makes him an automatic authority on bikes because "he knows something you dont know."  

Its just like every coffee freak you meet, the first thing they are compelled to say is "Starbucks has the WORST coffee.  They burn the beans blah blah blah...."  And youre supposed to be like "wow, he must be an authority on coffee".  Well, I LOVE coffee AND I like starbucks.  It tastes good, feeds my addiction, and makes me happy.  Not to open up a whole dialog on AP (or starbucks for that matter!) but, thats why he says things like that.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 19, 2012)

As long as I can remember, I have always collected something from sitting on the carpet floor trading baseball cards, to comics, vinyl records, and now bicycles...it is hard for me to imagine a life without these pursuits.
Maybe it's a choice, maybe pathological, but there definitely is enjoyment from collecting and it is much more fun than stuffing money under a mattress or squandering it elsewhere.
It sounds as though your brother in law has his priorites out of whack and it very well could have been from something else... career, substance abuse, etc...
If you aren't "wired" for collecting there really aren't any words to explain it to you.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't resist any longer but its like the saying on one of my 185 or so Harley Davidson T-shirts "If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand". v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2012)

After talking to one of this poor girls relatives, I'm a bit surprised no one pointed out that it would be no surprise she picked out a douche bag, it's probably what she knows. My guess however is that the bike collector guy is actually a decent guy who has a life and the sister is excited by this unforeseen turn of events and has taken her opportunity to escape her family, especially this particular member.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 19, 2012)

*why why why*

it is just something we do to some of us it's an addiction.  like the guy said earlier in the post Just fudge with the guy get a bad ass bike tell him you found it in a barn and your going to sell it for 20 bucks to some one on THE CABE  watch him flip out and enjoy riding a badass bike for a day.   Or just kick his ass either one make sure you video tape and post for us...

good luck bro  and by the way i can ride 5 bikes at time...sorry to hear about your freinds sack   OUCH


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 19, 2012)

Geez. You guys are like a pack of wolves. Did anyone read my posts? Most of you had nice responses. But I never said he was an idiot for collecting bikes. I was just trying to see why he felt why his bikes were so precious. I said some looked cool. But he talked so much about them, it took away from how cool they were. My sister said he goes overboard with it. He's like a hoarder. But she takes the good with the bad. But some of your responses were condescending. I never said I collected pez dispensors. someone said that I said I did. I never said that. Do you guys even read? I didn't say you collectors were juvenile. I said some of the comments I've seen on here seem juvenile. You say there is no drama on this site. Well just by reading the responses to my question, I can see there is different trains of thought regarding this bike collecting. different trains of thought leads to drama. Fleetwood, you were very condescending. I am a good brother. always supported my sister. She's not escaping anything. I am not jealous of my brother in law. at all. I just wanted to know why his attitude is the way it is. And it's a specific attitude he has about his bikes. I see some of you share the same attitude as him. I can tell. Must feel good to make others feel stupid.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude, I'm just going on the tone of your first post. if you handle stuff you know nothing about like this then I would say you're a jerk. if you want to come here and ask a civil question then maybe I'll be civil.
first lets start with the title of your post:
"You guys need to explain something to me."
umm...no, I don't! if you were to have asked nicely I would have been glad to, but I certainly don't need to explain or justify anything to you when you start with that tone!

Now lets go into the text of your first post:
"Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.

I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I  think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell  up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them  like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now  it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of  having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a  time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going  to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you  say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!"  Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This  turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's  value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this  hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this  stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The  comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike.  Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective."

first thing, we don't know you or your brother in law, how do we know if he's not a nice guy and you're the "A-hole"? you certainly came here loaded for bear. as for him talking about something he enjoys, I don't see anything wrong with that, I'm sure if truth be told, you have something you like to talk about, in fact something you like to carp about so much you went through the trouble of joining a forum for something you don't like, and harping on this subject to complete strangers! then you attack anyone who is stupid enough to have more than one of the things he loves. do you have more than one shirt? why? I like to ride more than one bike and often take one of several to any number of rides and events. also it's nice if I have a few in case someone visits and we want to go for a ride. and what do you mean about "Peace, love, dope!!"? I'm not a hippie and don't smoke dope! and why is someone a "Turd" if they collect things and have them in a good enough condition that to preserve them he doesn't take them out and risk having an idiot like you who thinks they're crap do damage because you have no respect for others feelings or property? and what does this mean? " God bless my sister for putting up with this  hobby. Could be worse I guess." and "I've been looking at some of this  stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile" I'm in this hobby! so don't start calling me rude, you came here and insulted me and my friends and called me juvenile. you are truly a jerk off and your sister would be better off the farther she gets from you!

P.S. why don't you go find a forum for kicking elderly people, or beating up on handicapped children, or something else that makes you happy???


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2012)

What! One Bike!! Its like golf.Did you ever try playing with just one club??


----------



## partsguy (Feb 19, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh boy, I'm grabbing a seat beside Belle, this should be good




I was working like a banshee yesterday, so I'll join you guys as well. The show just started!


----------



## chitown (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler Alert*



classicfan1 said:


> ... so I'll join you guys as well. The show just started!




Here you can have my seat. I've seen (read) enough. Besides, I know how this one ends... I end up working on another bike and not caring if this guys brother is or is not a jerk.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here you can have my seat. I've seen (read) enough. Besides, I know how this one ends... I end up working on another bike and not caring if this guys brother is or is not a jerk.



you know what would be funny? if his brother is a member here and figures out who he is.


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here you can have my seat. I've seen (read) enough. Besides, I know how this one ends... I end up working on another bike and not caring if this guys brother is or is not a jerk.




Take the empty popcorn box and candy wrappers and Coke cup with you. I'm sick of cleaning up after you guys!


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2012)

After reading this post I  have to admit.I MISS HARVIE!!He raised everyboby's blood pressure.Is this Harvie ??


----------



## twjensen (Feb 19, 2012)

Huuummm, I think  he said he had a Hello Kitty pez dispenser.  The FBI would call that a clue..Was nt there a portland guy , went by hello kitty, or something close
haha..just saying


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not his brother in law! i'm Little Richard, Dammit!


----------



## twjensen (Feb 19, 2012)

i knew it along.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm not his brother in law! i'm Little Richard, Dammit!
> View attachment 42796



Good Golly Miss Molly! how did I miss that!
Sorry for calling your wife's brother a wad but I didn't know.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2012)

Richard, I love your pompadore.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 19, 2012)

*Rude crude dudes...*

I'm not sure if nut sack head is gonna stick around or not, but I LOVE the cabe and all its rant and raving members.  Could do with out the Harvie-esk attitudes. We bike people have a special bond and  passion for the bicycle.  Talking bike never gets old for me.  But I have to admit there are other things I like to collect which is why I also like to watch American Pickers...when we watch the show we learn that people collect stuff for various reasons.  For some collecting begins at a very young age.  There is sometimes no ryhme or reason it just becomes part of our lives.....to collect.....Anytime a bicycle is featured it makes me smile and gives us bike fanatics inspiration and recognition I believe as there is a huge following of the show.  Beyond that Bikes will always be collected.  And loved.  Treasured like a gold nugget because for some of us there is rich history attached to these objects.  While other times the thrill of the hunt which is as old as time... becomes an enjoyable part of our lives.  Some of you will recall Norman Rockwells painting of the antique collector...I love that painting.  I can identify with it.  Bike of the 30s 40s 50s have lots of character..they will be appreciated...Even by future generations after they get to ride them.  My nine year old girl wants her moms starlet...its a 1955...wait till she sees donald duck shelbys..I think she's on her way ladies and gents.  Glad to be here talking good bike talk.  Keep the chatter going I say.....even if people don't get it.  I get it...my nine year gets it.  And so do a chunck of members on this site.  Pass the popcorn Miss Belle...


----------



## JimK (Feb 20, 2012)

*My thoughts*

It has been my experience that those who do not collect most often think that the collections of others are juvenile.  I am not a bicycle collector (I can’t afford to be), but I am very envious of a lot of these folks that do have very impressive collections. Even more than the collections I am impressed with the amount of research and knowledge that these collectors have acquired. 
I am a lifelong collector of many odd things and understand the sickness well.  Most collections start with a fond memory or interest and as knowledge and understanding of the subject matter grows so does the collection. Some collect for the investment only (which is good also).  But most people collect simply because it makes them happy.  And then there is the thrill of the hunt. I would venture to say that a lot of collectors would be treasure hunters if times and circumstances where different.
 It is either something that you get or you don’t. But the big thing is, why knock a harmless hobby that makes someone happy just because you don’t get it? 

JimK


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

*I collect things*

OK when I saw the inquiry as to why the BILaw talked with passion and annoyed sore sack or whatever his handle was, I started to post an angry "how dare you" reply. Then deleted it. No torn sack here, some bruises that I remember from the past, though. 
I am a collector and love talking about it to whomever will listen.

There are obesessed collectors and ones in the making. Can't really explain why this disease takes us over but, I'm enjoying my additiction. 
My friends and family don't understand it but, that's because it's cold outside and they don't want to ride a bike right now...I ride all mine and can't afford a collection to hang on the wall or display in a shrine. The family will be riding with me soon whether they like it or not. Because I have cool looking bikes......to each his own is my advise, not that anyone is listening.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2012)

If that is a pic of what I think it is, it looks very painful! :eek:


----------



## gooseneck tore my sack (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Especially you Mr. Fleetwood Mac. I really don't belong on this site unless I am into old bikes. Just wanted some understanding about the bike culture. I will come back someday if I ever do ride an old bike and like it. Or maybe I won't. Perhaps that should be my parting gift. The lack of my presence. Until then, I will bid you farewell. I have been put in my place and no matter what any of you may think, I now have some idea why my brother in law is the way he is. And that's a start. So Happy President's Day to all you yahoos.


----------



## Boris (Feb 20, 2012)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> I will come back someday if I ever do ride an old bike and like it. Or maybe I won't. Perhaps that should be my parting gift.




That's hardly a gift at all! WE WANT BIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 20, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac...LOL


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that Gooseneck-tore-my-sack's brother in law might be Harvie, and that might explain all of this.

I don't hold any ill will toward GTMS at all. I think he asked a touchy question, and we, also being complete

bike freaks,............. can't really give him a good answer.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2012)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> So Happy President's Day to all you yahoos.




"Are you better off than you were 4 days ago? Is it easier for you to go buy things in the bike shops than it was 4 days ago? Is there more or less bicycles in the junkyard than there were 4 days ago?"


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2012)

*Coast is Clear!*

OK, I think it's over, I'm coming back. Thanks for holding my seat Classicfan. And Dave, for the last time, I don't drink Coke and Bella is the one with the popcorn, and we all know the candy wrappers are yours!

View attachment 42836

Dave, a gift is a gift. It's not up to us to judge the worthiness of any gift. Besides, I thought you knew better than to look at a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 20, 2012)

*Pretty Simple*

For me it's easy to explain, I appreciate the art, the simple look merged with mechanical function and style to achieve a moving piece of pure beauty I like to look at, appreciate, care for, use/ride once in a while, & protect and preserve for my enjoyment...the same reasons I appreciate my wife even more. 

GenuineRides


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

*bride and the bike*

GenuineRides...if you made your wife ride that to the honeymoon then you obviously wear the pants in the family brother. Good thing you didn't tear your sack. Wish I could have had my bikes when I got married...say 30 years ago. Maybe we will ride on our 50th, hell I'll be 75 then...yeah nice picture dude.

As for the original poster being Harvie....no way it could be, he conceeded and wished us the best. I appreciate that...that is all he wanted was an honest explaination to the madness, the concensus is there is no explaination other than Passion, and Addiction. But then he knows about passion as he collects pez dispensers. Now that's over the top.


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2012)

*torn sack*

those who dont know ask-those who know dont ask-aka the 81s


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2013)

Bump...LOL:eek:


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 12, 2013)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.
> 
> I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike. Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective.


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Remove him just because he dared to ask an honest question????? You just made me MAD!!!!! This is not a waste of time, this is an honest dialog. It may be a waste of your time, but it certainly isn't a waste of mine!!!!! Stop reading, if indeed it is a waste of YOUR time!!!!!!!! Should I request that Scott remove you for making me mad? I wouldn't dream of it! What's so wrong in being asked to examine why it is that we collect?????




God only knows if it were this easy to get rid of someone Dave would have been gone a long time ago.Scott will you do me a little favor???lol


----------



## El Roth (Aug 12, 2013)

is that you richard??  


i collect bikes coz i like em. fun to ride.  u know the saying..if i tried to explain..you would not understand. 
  most of my buddies are not collectors..i dont even talk about it to them..if they ask me a question..ill answer. somtimes they go out on bike rides using my bike..some of them went out bought a vintage bike afterwards coz they realize its different and key word here...is fun. some do not.  some people out there collects movies without realizing they are collecting..no big deal..if i wanna borrow a movie..ill know where to ask..same with my friends on repairing bicycles.  

again its just somthing i enjoy..the thrill of a hunt..like my vintage hot rod got bias plys n 6 volts...why coz its different. i like different..everyday poop..well its everyday boring poop... if u dont like what we do...oh well...  sorry! could be worse..collecting pezs

SHUT UP AND RIDE VINTAGE!


----------



## El Roth (Aug 12, 2013)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Especially you Mr. Fleetwood Mac. I really don't belong on this site unless I am into old bikes. Just wanted some understanding about the bike culture. I will come back someday if I ever do ride an old bike and like it. Or maybe I won't. Perhaps that should be my parting gift. The lack of my presence. Until then, I will bid you farewell. I have been put in my place and no matter what any of you may think, I now have some idea why my brother in law is the way he is. And that's a start. So Happy President's Day to all you yahoos.




NOT offended at all..so what you do? eat, sleep,poop n work? i call em common folks. its ok...people like you tend to have some rarest bike in the attic and dont know about ..and i buy em for dirt cheap... thank god for common folks!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Bump...LOL:eek:




you guys really need to get a life!


----------



## sam (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't understand the part he said about not being a collector----so far he has collected one A-Hole brother-in-law. Just wait till he has as many as we have bikes!!!


----------



## El Roth (Aug 12, 2013)

everyone collects..richard collects drama. lol


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 12, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Bump...LOL:eek:




Why would you ever do such a thing?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> What! One Bike!! Its like golf.Did you ever try playing with just one club??




Why golf when you can play with your balls at home???

relish the day you get a new bro-in-law. They're like shirts these days. Change 'me once a month. This guy will never be right in your eyes regardless if be was just a regular guy. It's not what he collects but how he presents himself. Now go to the classifieds and buy a bike.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 12, 2013)

My name is Sped Man, I have an addiction to bicycle. I am not afraid to admit it. I own more than one. I go once a month  to see others who have my problem. We meet behind churches, school parking lots, and even in parks. We exchange photos of our bikes with other members. We have been known to even sell parts and bikes with other of our kind. I know this is a serious condition but not a fatal one. I along with my fellow brothers feel your pain. One has to remember that there are far worse addictions (drugs, sex, gambling, and older women) that can destroy a person's life. I find myself at times torn between which ride to ride. The good news is no matter which ride I chose I will be riding a unique ride. That is what really matters in the end. No one wants a bike that blends in. I am a rebel! We stick out! Can I get an Amen here?


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 13, 2013)

*Can I get an Amen here?*

*For sure !*


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 13, 2013)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.
> 
> I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike. Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective.





Wow, Ok, 

Are we really wondering about the bikes, or are we secretly hating the brother-in-law and taking it out on the bikes?


At the age of 57 now, I'm just tickled pink that I get up at all in the mornings still, with everything intack and working! 7 cars, 2 motorcycles, 30 some bikes, and it just keeps gettin better every day. It's a love affair thing. Hopefully your new brother-in-law will feel the same way about your sister as he does about his bikes, that's what it's all about, isn't it?

There's an old saying in the scooter world! "If I have to explain, you would'nt understand". 

Cheers my friend.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2015)

Found this thread today! Just love it! Classic CABE stuff.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Found this thread today! Just love it! Classic CABE stuff.





Time Life should make an infomercial selling "The Best of The Cabe", they could get Donald Trump to read the posts.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 28, 2015)

he Urban Dictionary: 
FORUM TROLL: 

Someone who gets pleasure by typing annoying/controversial/offensive words at strangers on internet forums, for them to read. 

person 1:can someone tell me how to do this? 

troll: you're stupid, i hope you're not as ugly as you are stupid, then you will have problems 

Yup, we been trolled!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## tech549 (Oct 28, 2015)

ok which one of you guys are married to his sister??????


----------



## partsguy (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh no. Not this poop again!


----------



## drglinski (Oct 28, 2015)

maybe you just really don't like your b-i-l and you are taking your frustrations out on his hobby.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> Time Life should make an infomercial selling "The Best of The Cabe", they could get Donald Trump to read the posts.



Time to Bump Trump
I read it; I laugh at myself....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 21, 2017)

gooseneck tore my sack, I lol'd when I read that!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

Man, a bwast fwom the past!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 21, 2017)

in a hobby where the average age is old enough to be worrying about heart disease and their prostates, this kind of cranky rant is to be expected.
it's why I love and hate the Cabe.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 21, 2017)

The other day my best buddy who doesn't own a bike said to me he now wants a bike to ride around town and could I help him out. Occasionally we bike to a local watering hole for a tipple, and since I own more bikes than brain cells I let him to ride one of my bikes. So, to say the least, I was very   excited at the prospect of helping my buddy out, I even imagined I would get him a patina fixer and do it up for him and make it a head turner! I thought to myself is he a prewar guy? Maybe a post war Schwinn guy? I relished the thoughts swirling in my head and the opportunity I had before me to set up my pal with a ride! Our conversation continued, I said yes, I can find a bike and go through it and make it road worthy for you, it would be a pleasure! Then, my pal said "but not a bike like any of yours, just a beach cruiser, you know". KABOOM! I was crushed in an instant, I was dejected, I was floored! I know my friend was not trying to insult my taste, or that he didn't like any of my bikes, he just is not a bike person like so many of us here are. It took me a few minutes to realize that he means well, and he just wants a simple bike, but i have not given up all hope yet, my angle is there is no 'simple bike', or 'cheap bike', you pay one way or the other, quality is never out of style and is why our hobby has so much to choose from. These iron relics were made to last forever it seems, even the rust buckets don't go away, you can ride them too! There is a lot one can say about this bike affliction. but the best thing I can say is not words, it's fix it and ride it!


----------



## Krateness (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm in my mid 20s with a 5 figure bicycle collection being asked this all the time by my friends. They always say why I do this, why not sell them, why? Why? Why?

Presented in the simplest of terms....(Exhibit A) Because I can, because it brings me enjoyment, and because it's one way to diversify an investment...

Also, apply this to vintage cars and you're getting laughed at straight to your face the same way many are doing to you now over bicycles. I just visited a collection of 85 vintage cars, 30 plus vintage bicycles and various other form of petroliana. What's the point to having all that? See "Exhibit A" presented above...


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 21, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> The other day my best buddy who doesn't own a bike said to me he now wants a bike to ride around town and could I help him out. Occasionally we bike to a local watering hole for a tipple, and since I own more bikes than brain cells I let him to ride one of my bikes. So, to say the least, I was very   excited at the prospect of helping my buddy out, I even imagined I would get him a patina fixer and do it up for him and make it a head turner! I thought to myself is he a prewar guy? Maybe a post war Schwinn guy? I relished the thoughts swirling in my head and the opportunity I had before me to set up my pal with a ride! Our conversation continued, I said yes, I can find a bike and go through it and make it road worthy for you, it would be a pleasure! Then, my pal said "but not a bike like any of yours, just a beach cruiser, you know". KABOOM! I was crushed in an instant, I was dejected, I was floored! I know my friend was not trying to insult my taste, or that he didn't like any of my bikes, he just is not a bike person like so many of us here are. It took me a few minutes to realize that he means well, and he just wants a simple bike, but i have not given up all hope yet, my angle is there is no 'simple bike', or 'cheap bike', you pay one way or the other, quality is never out of style and is why our hobby has so much to choose from. These iron relics were made to last forever it seems, even the rust buckets don't go away, you can ride them too! There is a lot one can say about this bike affliction. but the best thing I can say is not words, it's fix it and ride it!




I had a similar situation with a girl friend.
For her birthday I gave her a ladies 50's balloon bike. She loved it but hardly rode it. Kept it outside in all kinds of weather and 
was starting to rust. 
I believe if I had given her a "wally- mart"
cruiser, she would have loved it just the
same and I wouldn't have minded if she
kept it outside.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2017)

because I can     because I like it     because I want to    get a hobby you like &  you wont have to explain yourself


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 21, 2017)

No one mentioned that we are saving these bikes for future generations like someone saved them for us?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 24, 2017)

Life is too fragile and too short that one should do whatever one enjoys the most because you never know if today it's gonna be your last day. If you like to collect stamps, cool! If you like to collect bugs, that's Ok, If you collect bicycles, that's fine too. But remember, nothing you're gonna take with you when you die, so enjoy it while you're alive.


----------



## ranman (Jun 24, 2017)

Not to repeat but why collect anything? Because it's fun! A level playing field within your own financial constraints! I don't do it to one up someone I do it for the rush. I love the feeling of taking an overpaint or crusty bike and "bring" it back. I love the comradery of most in the hobby.
There are some silly heads(I may be one) but for the most part some really good wholesome people. Made several lifelong friends and hope to make more.
I love that it is a hobby that and I can do with my wife. Riding them is a bonus! What fun, what therapy what a blast. 
But if you question it, go collect something else. Please. More for me. 
I don't keep all I find. Keep the ones that float my boat until they don't. My tastes have changed several times in 5 years. Regardless of the type or period of the bike it's fun to take them and make them your own.
And level playing field because you never know when or where the next cool bike will show up.
They are out there. Hunt em boys( and girls) and have fun!


----------



## rickyd (Jun 25, 2017)

Come on back tore your sack this is like a car wreck I can't look away.


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2018)

One of my favorite all-time threads.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 23, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> Maybe youll feel better if, instead of posting here, tell your brother in law to his face hes a turd, a grade A A hole, a juvenile, and a putz, tell him his bikes suck, then just slap the crap outta him, and kick him in the sack,  tell your sister you love her, then go ride a bike. lmao



Lmbo.......


----------



## TieDye (Dec 23, 2018)

Sped Man said:


> My name is Sped Man, I have an addiction to bicycle. I am not afraid to admit it. I own more than one. I go once a month  to see others who have my problem. We meet behind churches, school parking lots, and even in parks. We exchange photos of our bikes with other members. We have been known to even sell parts and bikes with other of our kind. I know this is a serious condition but not a fatal one. I along with my fellow brothers feel your pain. One has to remember that there are far worse addictions (drugs, sex, gambling, and older women) that can destroy a person's life. I find myself at times torn between which ride to ride. The good news is no matter which ride I chose I will be riding a unique ride. That is what really matters in the end. No one wants a bike that blends in. I am a rebel! We stick out! Can I get an Amen here?



AMEN!!!!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 23, 2018)

I just recently joined CABE, and happened on the forum AND this discussion by accident. First, my opinion is I think the OP ought to list a name, location, etc.
It's an interesting topic.
I'm Gary, wife and I (age 66 & 65) live in central Va. on a small farm.
We've loved bikes for 60+ years. It was a way to visit friends, especially farther away, and work (paper route).
Lots of people collect things. My brother it's stamps and coins, parents collected antique clocks, personally I love anything mechanical. 
A bicycle is a combination of mechanics+art+exercise. We have 60+ years of memories and experiences.
I still have my Schwinn Le Tour I bought in the early 70s. I rode triathlons back then. In the mid 70s while riding to visit my now wife I was going about 35+ when a truck cut me off, I had no helmet, reaction was to slam on brakes and I catapulted into pavement...head hit first.
I immediately bled out my eyes, mouth, nose, ears...rushed to hospital...family told I wasn't expected to live...massive concussion.
But, I made it. It wasn't the bikes fault (even the truck driver wasn't charged!).
Bottom line, the OPs brother in law collects bikes. They happen to be larger than stamps or coins. He's harming no one. He's not (I assume) going to bars, running with women, he has a harmless (and valuable) hobby.
Why not tell him politely it's not your interest but as long as it doesn't interfere with your sister's life...he's right there at home, they have food and home it's completely harmless.
I should be so lucky to have a brother in law like that.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2018)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I just recently joined CABE, and happened on the forum AND this discussion by accident. First, my opinion is I think the OP ought to list a name, location, etc.
> It's an interesting topic.
> I'm Gary, wife and I (age 66 & 65) live in central Va. on a small farm.
> We've loved bikes for 60+ years. It was a way to visit friends, especially farther away, and work (paper route).
> ...



I have been waiting since 2012 when this was posted to say this.... Take that Gooseneck !


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2018)

I love old threads !


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2018)

I feel I must post this gooseneck.


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2019)

The thread that keeps on giving,for the last 7 years.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2021)

This thread just keeps on giving for the last 9 years.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 19, 2021)

He’s so mad at his brother-in-law for owning that many bikes, but I’d be mad at that the gooseneck that tore his sack! Probably a Wald #7


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 19, 2021)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question.






J-wagon said:


> I have small collection. Nothing worth more than one comma. Biggest dilemmas I face every morning:
> What bike I ride today?
> What bike I fix today?



Yes, I do ask myself those questions. Sometimes I'll even ask myself the night before the day. These are very important decizions.


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 19, 2021)

Applebees?  Disgusting!  I can never understand why anyone would ever eat at a place like that.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

My stomach is starting to hurt dammit!  It really is joyous isn't it?  This is exactly how I felt when i steped downwardsandbackwards


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

Where did everyone go?🤣


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2021)

I guess they all went to Applebees!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2021)

when this was originally posted my one old bike was on pieces hanging from the rafters.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when this was originally posted my one old bike was on pieces hanging from the rafters.



2012😅😂🤣😅😂🤣


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 20, 2021)

One of my all time favorite names


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2021)

.


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Applebees?  Disgusting!  I can never understand why anyone would ever eat at a place like that.



I'll admit it's not five star dining that you are accustomed to in So Cal.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2021)

Jack the Ripper.




Been there, done that!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 16, 2022)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Wow. I step out for dinner at Applebee's (I love their bacon cheeseburger sliders) and come back to this huge response. Well I guess my question was answered. Like I said, I don't collect anything. I never have. that's just how I am wired. If he was a collector of Pez dispensors, I'd be over on their site, if they have one, asking them the same damn thing. I don't rock the boat too much with my brother in law, because he makes my sister happy. The guy didn't marry me. But doesn't mean I have to like him! Sounds like bike collecting is an outlet for many of you. Maybe it's an outlet for him. But he doesn't have to be a jerk about it to those who aren't into it. I've never understood people who are snobby in any way. The world doesn't need that. Well thanks to all of you who chimed in. I think I get it now. No, I don't have a bike. I would never ask him if I could ride one of his. He's never even offered, cause they are too precious to him. That I just don't understand and never will. I will have to go google the bluebird thing. I'm assuming it's a bike that people want. Or it's rare. I like the idea of messing with his head. I think I will check out this forum sometimes. It's good to hear something from bike people that didn't make me look like a total idiot. And if I need to change my name, I will. I just remembered my friend's accident and that's all that came to mind. Thanks.



applebees, I'm not a snob or anything but APPLEBEES!?!? That says alot.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Dear '*gooseneck tore my sack'*, thank you for jarring me back into reality.  

I'm done with bicycles, *IMMEDIATELY* !  

Out they go, *all of them !* 

Now I'll begin doing something truly worthwhile....like, say ....*contemplating my navel !*


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Apr 16, 2022)

Wish I coulda be here back then!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1607532



No but the sliders are all you can eat, no?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

If Applebee's refuses to serve bees isn't Applebee's likely to be sued for discrimination ?

Bzz...bzz...bzz


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 16, 2022)

Gully said:


> Wish I coulda be here back then!



Welcome to time travel my friend, here on the CABElight Zone.


----------



## Gully (Apr 16, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Welcome to time travel my friend, here on the CABElight Zone.



Got to say it was an enjoyable ride start to finish!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 16, 2022)

Fourteen pages I'm not going to read.
My only comment would be;
What kind of person takes the effort to be a guest on a forum site he claims to not give a hoot about and names himself a bicycle part when he himself says he knows nothing about bicycles?

Then, with very little if any upside starts whining and reasoning?
I'll tell you who....

Fffft.


----------



## Monarkman (Apr 16, 2022)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> Hi. I got a question for all you bike collectors. Before I get to the question, I will give some background.
> 
> I know nothing about collecting bikes. My new brother-in-law, who I think is a grade A A-hole, is into bikes and just will not shut the hell up about them. He has over thirty of these things and he treats them like their his freaking kids. I couldn't stand the guy before. But now it's on a whole other level. I mean, seriously, what is the purpose of having more than one? Why collect bikes? You can only ride one at a time. Do you guys seriously wake up in the morning and say, "I'm going to ride a mid 30's bike today 'cause that's the mood I'm in. Or do you say, "I'm going to ride my 1960's bike today? Peace, love, dope!!" Seriously, that's my question. And if you don't ride them, why not? This turd has bikes he never will ride cause he's afraid he will lower it's value if something happens. God bless my sister for putting up with this hobby. Could be worse I guess. But I've been looking at some of this stuff you guys post on here and I think it's a little juvenile. The comments, I mean. You guys take this way too seriously. It's a bike. Ride it. It = one. Not more than one. Give me some perspective.



What are you into?  Maybe we can criticize you and your interests the same way??? It’s crystal clear you think collecting bicycles is foolish, so It’s meaningless to try to answer your questions.


----------



## Monarkman (Apr 16, 2022)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> I just don't get it. I'm not trying to get people upset, I just want to know what the lure is. My name is because a friend of mine, when we were kids, had an accident on a bike and did tear his sack. He didn't have one of those padded covers on his gooseneck. It's not like his testicles were rolling down the road. But that's what I thought of when I registered for this site. Maybe my question is coming off wrong because my putz brother in law turned me off from it all. He acts like a bike guru genius. But the thing is, I don't care. Some of them are cool looking, but when he starts talking about them and won't shut up about it, it turns me off. It's a bike. Not a grail found on a mountaintop. Maybe I need perspective because I can't believe someone would be like this about a bike. He looks at me like I'm stupid for not knowing about bikes and not caring. I hope all of you are not like this. And if some of you are, why? It's a bike.
> 
> I told my brother in law about a bike I saw on American Pickers. He just laughed and said that show was ruining the bike world. I don't care. I like the damn show! Why can't things just be what they are without being scrutinized and taken apart. It's a bike. ride it.



Yes, your question is coming off wrong, and you are way over thinking this hang up you have about bicycles. Let it go. I’ll bet you have an interest or hobby that many people would think is a stupid waste of time. Life is too short for the such nonsensical ramblings. I’m out.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 16, 2022)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> I just don't get it.
> *My* *name* *is* “because a friend of mine, when we were kids had an accident, on a bike and did tear his sack”.



No wonder why the poster was that way; perhaps the parents should have chosen a *normal* name like “Sue”.

At least the poster did not have 2 first names; or a last name for a first name; or a first name for a last name, (which can cause confusion).

And about odd middle names, maybe that is a little bit *too*-*personal* for a public website, (perhaps best-relegated to discussions with one’s parents?).


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2022)

Gooseneck! I hope after all these years you finally have an answer. You didnt understand why a person would want more than 1 bikeHave you ever known anybody who plays golf with one club ??


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 16, 2022)

.....after all these years.. . The joke is kinda on us isn't it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 16, 2022)

STILL my all time favorite screen name


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 16, 2022)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> STILL my all time favorite screen name



Oh, I don't know Rusty, yours ain't half bad.....


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Now I'll begin doing something truly worthwhile....like, say ....*contemplating my navel !*



There's another thread devoted to entirely doing just that! It's in the *Lounge,* and it's called, *"Are we that important?"*


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 17, 2022)

gooseneck tore my sack said:


> and yes, god bless my sister. She's amazing. I love her enough to not tell her how I really feel about her husband. Hopefully I can find some common ground with the guy. I'm not a collector of anything. Never felt the urge. Maybe it's just how I'm wired and I can't understand it. But this guy is a piece of work.



Maybe you should try going on a ride with him on one of his bikes. Ask him about the history of the bike you're on. Ask him why he likes his bikes so much. Do you have no interest in history? You're making yourself sound boring.
  All my brother in laws golf. I gave it a try. It doesn't interest me. I watch golf when I'm in their homes and appreciate the talent but its not for me. 
I have a feeling your BIL feels the same way about you. It would be in your families best 
interest to appreciate his hobbies. That dosent mean you have to like them. Just appreciate that he enjoys his hobbies and is married to your sister. Would you rather he hang out in bars and chase skirt?
   I'm soon going to drive 13 hours to pick up an old rusty bike. Many people would think that's crazy. Including me but the wife and I are making a trip out of it.


----------



## Boris (Apr 17, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen @vincev and gooseneck tore my sack in the same room together? Hmmmm...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 17, 2022)

I saw them both in the same room...kind of.... I was watching an episode of ER. Whatta you know, Vincev was playing the role of attending physician and gooseneck played the role of well,....the sad sack. Gripping performance by Vincev. Mr. Goose was just ok. Maybe not the best casting selection. His voice was so high it was a distraction. Sounded like a women.


----------



## vincev (Apr 18, 2022)

There is nothing as exciting as spending the day with someone who talks about a hobby that you have no interest in.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 18, 2022)

vincev said:


> There is nothing as exciting as spending the day with someone who talks about a hobby that you have no interest in.



My wife keeps pushing me to make friends with her best friends husband and don't get me wrong, he is a super nice guy but has zero, and I do mean ZERO mechanical ability or interest and only talks about sports which I care nothing for in the slightest.  He's sees the work i do and thinks Im a wizard or something....Lol
I caught him trying to remove a screw with pliers one day.....as far as Im concerned we are about as compatible as mustard and deck screws.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My wife keeps pushing me to make friends with her best friends husband and don't get me wrong, he is a super nice guy but has zero, and I do mean ZERO mechanical ability or interest and only talks about sports which I care nothing for in the slightest.  He's sees the work i do and thinks Im a wizard or something....Lol
> I caught him trying to remove a screw with pliers one day.....as far as Im concerned we are about as compatible as mustard and deck screws.



Arrange a play date at a local velodrome event. Bikes+Sport=Bromance. Win win. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 18, 2022)

Why read more than one book? Why watch more than one movie,play,TV show? Eat more than one type of food? Have more than one set of clothes or shoes? For diversity...... as certain things from each gives us pleasure. So in the collecting world we have folks that enjoy certain aspects of a multitude of different brands/styles/eras etc.
Yes your brother in law speaks from passion for the hobby he loves and it gives him great pleasure to share it with others regardless if they want to hear it or not.  It works that way in everything from politics/sports/religion/ etc etc.   Most of us are diverse in our hobbies as well being involved in multiple collecting venues.  I enjoy cars/Bicycles/motorcycles/coins/odds and ends and I know I speak beyond what some listeners what to hear when I share them, but I love sharing what I have learned or obtained with others as it gives me extreme pleasure especially when they ask questions.
Maybe your brother in law hasn't figured out how to reach you yet , to be a friend of yours, and uses his hobby to try to break that barrier.  Do the same with him with something you are passionate  about and see how it goes.
Do we all ride our bikes?  No   Some do Some don't    depends on certain aspects involved.......I don't spend my RD MS-66 1877 Indian head penny for products nor would I use my 1918 Inverted Jenny stamp to mail a letter....or use the canvas of a famous painting for my own....

I do think you know more about bikes than you let on also as I never heard the term gooseneck ( except for a gooseneck semi trailer) until I was here on the Cabe for awhile.


----------

